# Clumber Park CC site



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

We often use Clumber as a stopover site on our way south, as we know that we can get our two collies out for a really good run off the lead in the woodlands, once off the site. I think I should point out that my dogs, being trained, are not the sort to chase wildlife. eat hideous things that they find lying about, but will go mad for a tennis ball or a ball on a rope, hurled into areas of open forestry.

Imagine our consternation, therefore, when we pitched up at Clumber on Sun afternoon to be confronted by signs all round the site saying "Your dog must be on a lead, danger of infection" and an explanation that a number of dogs had been taken ill and had had to be shipped to the local vet. However, no-one on the staff could explain the nature of the illness, or what had happenend, just that it was something that was rife at present, and that there had also been problems at New Forest sites, and elsewhere.

We accepted this initially, but the more I thought about it, the less sense it made. If your dog was on a lead in the forest, presumably it would still be at risk from whatever it was that was infectious. And then we discovered that there were absolutely no signs at all in the National Trust section or anywhere else that we could see, despite the site notices claiming that the National Trust and Forestry Commission had suggested / supported the move. There is nothing on the NT website.

Now my nasty cynical mind starts thinking that if you're a landowner, and you don't want dogs about, then spreading a rumour like this would be a good way of stopping dog owners walking their dogs anywhere near your particular estate. Or you want to put a load of poison down to control rats etc, so that your grouse chicks don't get chewed up, then making sure there aren't any of the public's hounds aren't likely to eat it by mistake would be a good way of doing it. OK, so I'm paranoid.

But I come across a lot of restrictions in the countryside, and I have to admit to being highly incensed by the protection of ground nesting birds, so that in 8 months time, they can be blown to smithereens by the shotgun toting establishment. I also accept that a large percentage of the public's dogs are out of control, and NEED to be on a lead. But I can't see why that should affect those of us who can keep well trained dogs from exercising them thoroughly whilst on holiday.

So....can anyone tell me whether there is any truth in the Clumber Park canine illness issue, or am I free to pursue my paranoia ?

Smick


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Have you seen this thread in the "pets" section?

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-75203-dog-deaths-linked-to-woodland.html

A Google search shows more:

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=clumber+park+dogs&aq=f&aqi=g1&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=

Gerald


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

No. missed all that, as don't usually read that forum. That's much more worrying, particularly as some of MHF's membership's dogs have been so seriously affected. My thoughts are with them.

I still find it surprising that there's no word on the NT website, though I now see that an advisory notice was posted on the Caravan Club News page on 28th September with regard to Clumber and Sandringham. That was just before we went away, so we wouldn't have seen it.

I'll put the paranoia away for a bit then.

Smick


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Gerald has pointed you to the discussions in other threads about this very real problem and I have now moved your post to the pets forum to keep all of these threads together.

Mike


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

There has just been a story in the local press today about several dogs being taken seriously ill after walking in woodland,one place was Clumber Park,2 dogs have sadly died and several others have been very ill.

A local vet has been doing some toxicology tests and blames toxic algae found in lakes,ponds etc.

Her advice is keep dogs on a lead at all times and do not allow them to swim or drink from waterways .

Will try and find a link to the story,in the meantime do not let your dog swim in any waterway and keep them on the lead at all times whilst in this area.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Just posted this on another thread. A dog in the village has Gastro Enter/thingy,we are near the Sherwood forest area,vet says it is being passed on to dogs that have never been in the infected area ,eating the poo,of dogs that have, and yes,it is in the New Forest area as well. By putting these signs up,the CC.have done more than enough to warn dog owners,had they not,and dog/dogs had become ill,they would then be cast as demons,for witholding information,as has been the case at another site,ownership unknown. Hope this helps. 
Ted


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks All,

If it does turn out to be blue /green algae, which would sound highly likely, then it would be worthwhile to post that during the summer, many of the Lake District Lakes have had blue green algae on them, and the National Trust have posted warnings to dog owners & swimmers to avoid swimming in them.

This nearly always happens at periods of hot sunshine / high humidity, so those visiting the Lakes would be advised to be aware of the problem. It might still be about at half term.

Smick


----------



## rickndog (Apr 5, 2008)

Link re possibility of blue-green algae:-

www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-nottinghamshire-11484242


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

We live seven miles away from Clumber.
The last two dogs to die had not been anywhere near the lakes.
I stopped taking ours after the initial reports as linked to the other thread.

Dave p


----------

